# Look at this BS about German Shepherds!



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Was surfing around and came across this site. What the heck?

http://www.petsmo.com/pets/pet47.html


> Quote:


"German Shepherds with their wolf-like appearance are seen in may places as guard dogs or as police or military dogs. 


Their facility in these roles makes them less than ideal for a family pet, especially with young children or the elderly." 



I don't know about you guys but my gang love kids! It's no wonder people in general are afraid of GSD's.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Same here, my dogs love kids!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed that there does not seem to be a way to contact the owners or administrators of that website. I did a WhoIs, so if you guys want to let them know how you feel about the "quality" (or lack thereof) of information on their page, that would be the way to do it.

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: PETSMO.COM
Created on: 27-Jun-05
Expires on: 27-Jun-09
Last Updated on: 22-Aug-07

Administrative Contact:
Robb, Cameron [email protected]
5633 9th Avenue
Delta, British Columbia V4L 1B6
Canada


----------



## leigh_e_c (Mar 4, 2008)

My Dexter loves the kids and the kids love him...
When he comes to school all the school kids come stroke him..unless their parents tell them not to go near the big dog..ggrrr..

xx


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats such a stupid and uninformed statement!! 

My shepherds also love children. When my parents moved down here their boys had very limited exposure to children and they took to the kids like crazy. In fact one of their shepherds is a velcro dog to my youngest whenever we are over. 

Also since I have had GSD's I have always worked in either long term care for the elderly or now a rehab facility for the elderly and frequently take my dogs in for visits I have never had an issue with my dogs not liking the elderly. My male gets especially gentle when around the older folks and lays his head on their laps or gently licks their hands,

The writer of that statement doesn't know GSD's at all.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Hopefully anyone who comes across that website and needs real info will continue on in their search
..... and find their way HERE!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady loves kids to death!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Eh, maybe if someone is fool enough to believe that they wouldn't make a good GSD owner?

Morgan was a 2 year old terrorist - then James was born and a switch went off in her head 'This is my purpose'. She is beyond in love with my children


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> Morgan was a 2 year old terrorist - then James was born and a switch went off in her head 'This is my purpose'. She is beyond in love with my children


I just love your description.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max would rather adults leave him alone, he could care less about them but when a child comes in the picture he he a fool for them. He wont let anything happen to my grandbaby. Dad walks a fine line around him (he tried to spank him once and Max took him by the arm and held him there).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agreed with everyone else! Back when I was doing dog-therapy visits with my spaniel mix, the local pet therapy organization that I belonged too had a Shepherd as their Therapy Pet of The Year, with news paper articles and all about what a great job this dog did in helping people! 

Hi owner was a retired gentleman, and spent almost all his time visiting hospitals, schools, retirement homes. 

It's like people telling me what a beautiful girl Keeta is, then turning around and backing away from Falkor "because I've always been afraid of German Shepherds, I don't know why, I just am."

Articles like the one quoted probably have much to do with it!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

It is too bad that there is so much mis-information about the breed. When we walk our two shepherds, it is not inusual for people to cross the street when we encounter them.

When we had just Clover, there is a little boy around the corner who runs up to Clover to pet her. When he passes our house on his trike and I am in the front yard with her, he will get off and come over to hug her.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

How stupid...Jackson loves my daughter (11) he HAS to go with me to wake her up in the mornings...he gets on her bed and gives her kisses until she wakes up...then he sits on her...he is so protective of her...would rather hang out with her than anyone and he's my dog!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainHe wont let anything happen to my grandbaby. Dad walks a fine line around him (he tried to spank him once and Max took him by the arm and held him there).










Max...


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:*Their facility in these roles makes them less than ideal for a family pet, especially with young children or the elderly." *


What numbskulls! They certainly didn't survey very many families with kids; we've never had a GSD that didn't like kids. Neither do they have any idea how many GSDs are doing therapy.
Just another source of misinformation - sure do get sick of it.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

What no-brained







thought that one up??? I see they did alot of research on the breed... NOT!! It makes me so


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with what everyone else is saying, heck I think Shadow thinks my boys are just as much her spawn as they are mine LOL.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well they also only give one paw or "star" for playfullness?!?!? I don't know what kind of crack these people are smoking, but they can come play with Anna for seven hours of the day...at least!







??

Oh, she's also _horrible_ with children...I mean, my sister's fiance's 9 year old was "struck by fear" with Anna last weekend. And by "struck by fear" I mean running, playing and having a great time with her even though he's scared of dogs. Also, my BFF's 1 year old put his head on Anna while she was sleeping in a chair, and Anna attacked him...and by attack I mean lick him and go back to sleep. What vicious animals they are...









Bungholes.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

What a load: "They are ... aloof to aggressive towards strangers. They are often friendly towards other household pets, though aggressive towards other dogs."


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

There's a place below to rate this article and give a review!

Incidentally, the neighborhood kids call Grimm "Kissy"-- and he's from border patrol lines.


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

All my dogs love kids and Max especially loves children. He's often afraid of men but will go right up to children and women.

It takes a few jerky treats for him to warm up to strange men though. He was a rescue so no idea of his background


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow can be allof with strangers, except kids (she loves all kids), but she will let them pet her as long as I say it is ok. After that, a friend once is a friend for life. Dutch is the bigest goofball, she literally loves everyone......EVERYONE lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs are not raised around children as I have none. Rushie and Dubya both loved kids anyway. My girls would rather they shut up and sit down. 

But as for dogs for the elderly:
When my brother in law was dying, he looked and acted very elderly. He needed two new hips and weighed about eighty pounds. Their high drive, high energy working line young GSD would go one step, turn and wait for him, then go another step, turn and wait for him. 

Mom got Cujo shortly after an operation for Colon Cancer. She would have the Chemo and was very ill. My family was furious with me for giving her Cujo. When he was ten months old, she needed another major surgery. This required a nurse to come over to the house and take care of her. Cujo was perfect during all of this. While she was in the hospital, my dad would run home from work, let him out of the crate to potty, put him back in, run to the hospital, go back to work, go home and let him out, crate him again and go back to the hospital. For the two weeks she was in the hospital, the poor pup was crated probably 20 hours per day. He did fine. 

He does not knock down my mother or father. He is the best dog in the world for them. And being 96 pounds and tall, he allows my mom to manage him when contractors come over etc. He could pull away from her and eat them. But he does not. 

Lastly, my Arwen has been used to visit a 90 something year old blind lady for a couple of years. She is 100% perfect around her. 

I think that people should get their facts straight before suggesting these dogs do not do good with old people.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

My Max the "evil GSD" is a therapy dog and loves kids, the smaller the better, he loves to give kiss`s


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

German Shepherds are loyal and family comes first, including children. However, I will add that outside the family they can be a bit protective.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Historianif you guys want to let them know how you feel about the "quality" (or lack thereof) of information on their page, that would be the way to do it.
> 
> Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
> Domain Name: PETSMO.COM
> ...


Did my part!!!!









Mr. Robb,

The information you have provided on your Petsmo.com web site concerning the German Shepherd Dog (GSD) is completely incorrect and it sends the WRONG message to the public about this highly intelligent, loyal, and LOVING breed. Please research the GSD breed more fully, especially getting information from people who actually own them and re-write your description. 

A great please to start your research is the Germanshepherds.com forum. Also, please read the comments that the GSD owners have made regarding the information you have posted about their (our) beloved breed (these cannot be good for your site's image......). 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=963342#Post963342

Thank you,

Very concerned GSD owner Ania M.


----------



## frugalmel (Feb 4, 2009)

While we love our GSD's, I will agree they are not for everyone. One of the downsides to their popularity is the many people who wanted one that had no business with this type of dog. 

That being said, I don't understand why they would say they aren't ideal for households with children or elderly. With the proper training, there is no better family dog. Many of them seem to know instinctively how to behave around children or older people or those with special needs. 

That website definitely needs to be updated. Wonder what they say about other breeds.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 2, 2009)

This is my 6 month old pup (6 months tomorrow...) and my 3 month old grandbaby.... seriously folks....even a 6 month old puppy knows....


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The web site is so wrong, even when evaluating the dog regarding such things as heat and cold tolerance, playfulness, affection, etc.

Of course each dog is different, but doing rescue I have had about ten this year, plus my two. For example, every one of my dogs has been very affectionate. Perhaps a quirk, because some books refer to the GSD as aloof.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

storm isn't really big on adults, but let my 10 year old son's friends come over and he turns into a 10 year old little kid, lol!!! also, my 15 year old daughter has her girlfriends over all the time and he's a big mush with them also. i don't know where the site got that idiotic writing from. obviously no one has ever owned a gsd that is involved with that writing!!!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

great pic and also the pics in dog's and kids just goes to prove that gsd's make great playmates for children.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

"German Shepherds with their wolf-like appearance are seen in may places as guard dogs or as police or military dogs. 

Their facility in these roles makes them less than ideal for a family pet, especially with young children or the elderly." 

As some of you may know, my GSD Timber has been aggressive on a few occassions. So let me pass on a few good things.

As for family Timber is perfect, enough said. With my Dad, who is ninety, Timber does fine at the nursing home.

But what happened a few months ago was just wondeful. There is a guy in my dad's neighborhood who lost his legs in Vietnam. He is mostly drunk, in a wheel chair and ornery. Timber and I are walking by this guy, the dog on my left and the man on my right in the wheel chair. All of a sudden Timber goes for the guy, jumps on him and starts licking his face. 

Why Timber do this, I have no idea. But anyone that would say the GSD is not good with the elderly should not even be allowed to comment.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

mikko has not been raised with children, as i do not have any. close friends of ours (who happen to have a very loving GSD themselves) just had a baby and as you can see from the pics, mikko does pretty well with him. he used to be a little afraid of kids because he had never been around them, but we try to bring him around kids as much as possible and now he is pretty great with them. also, this past weekend we went to a fundraiser dog walk and mikko met lots of kids, one of which had a mental disability and mikko was great with him! one of my proudest moments, along with the time we took him kayaking and this older woman stopped to watch him and his GSD friend play she started crying because her GSD had just died and for the first time she was dog-less, mikko went up to her and licked her face, which made her smile. 

i hope the writer of that website is reading this as well as the great stories and pictures everyone else is posting. we have an amazing breed!




















edit: i just read the aggressive to other dogs part on that website...that made me laugh!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Had my two out in front of Petsmart and put them in a down/stay. Amazed and pleased how many people with children came and asked if the kids could approach and pet them. Of course I said yes and they - both kids and dogs loved it.

I think it was having the dogs laying there that made the difference.

Maybe we all ought to get our dogs out in public more to counteract the bad PR?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

im calling this guys bluff!!



























look at how un-loveing these are...for heavens sake i should be prosecuted for haveing such a vicious dog around such a young and defenseless child!

and another thing, the energy should have 5 STARS and the grooming should have 10 STARS!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope this works but having a GSD in your house really has it's advantage's

Pat


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess I will never beable to post a picture here I have tried everything to put one on here...lol


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: zypMaybe we all ought to get our dogs out in public more to counteract the bad PR?


We're tryin!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=964334&page=1#Post964334


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I guess I will never beable to post a picture here I have tried everything to put one on here...lol


It's not showing up because you are linking the *page* the image is on, and not the actual image itself. To get the image link, right-click on the picture, select "properties" and copy the link that ends in .jpg. That's the link for the photo. Here you go -


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Whats that crap about them being aggressive towards other dogs??? Sydney loves all people and all animals and doesn't have a single ounce of aggression. People like this make me sick.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Love the kids in the crate picture. I can just see myself rotating dogs and kids so everyone gets some house-time. LOL


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My little nieces and nephews come over to my house specifically for my dogs, my dogs see them a couple of times a year and adore them, one of my nieces was TERRIFIED of dogs till she met my Maddie, she leads her around the yard now and pretends she's a horse, tying her up to groom her, I saw her laughing when she was trying to clean her foot out like it was a hoof all the while my Maddie was licking her face!


----------

